# Remote Coding Tests



## crittersitter

I've been applying for some remote coding positions.  Each company I've been contacted by has had me take their coding test for OP facility/ SDS, etc.  I am a CPC that has taught Advanced Coding the last two years at a local college.  I have never production coded or coded anything but physician. Unfortunately, I have not tested well enough for these remote positions to be considered.  Any suggestions on what I might be doing wrong?  Thanks for your input.


----------



## cordelia

Facility coding (even OP Facility) has different rules/guidelines than physician coding. My guess is that you just are not familiar enough with facility coding to pass their tests (though I have taken some really ridiculous tests that are near impossible to pass regardless of a coders thorough knowledge)

I would suggest maybe studying from the CPC-H study guide, since it is geared towards facility outpatient. It is at least a place to start. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## BJTRAISTER

I have had the same experience with remote coding tests.  What I have found is that some of it is attention to detail and how the answer grid goes back to them.  If it's and Excel spreadsheet you sometimes have to format the cells differently so that the zero preceeding or at the ending of the diagnosis doesn't get cut off.

What I find frustrating with many of these companies is that they won't tell you what the reason was that you didn't pass, just that you didn't pass.  So you don't know whether it's really a coding issue - or just other details that you perhaps missed because you were so focused on the coding.

Good luck to you.

Betty Jo, CIRCC, CPC, RCC


----------



## crittersitter

Thanks for the tips guys but frankly I've about had it with these remote coding tests.  I took one yesterday and couldn't finish the 52 question multi faceted scenarios in the 90 minutes allotted.  Now I never thought of myself as especially slow but apparently I am.  How was I ever able to pass the CPC on the first try? 

These companies must be wanting to run a sweat shop to expect coders to code a multi faceted case correctly in 1.73 minutes.  I don't have software so I'm using my books, maybe that's part of the problem.  I think I'll just go back to work in an office where the expectations seem more reasonable.  

Anyone else find the expectations too high?  Maybe if I specailized in one field and had half the codes memorized but that'll change come ICD 10 too....Guess I'm just getting old and slow


----------



## ossierand

after reading your reply, I am glad to find out that I am not the only one out there, I have had more than 7 years of coding experience and I just took the maxim health combo test (inpatient and outpatient) facility, their test was so long and it took me forever to finish it, come to find out at the end that I didn't pass. The problem is that they don't tell you what is your score, because you had 90 days to retake it and it is the same test. So you are not the only one out there. 
Best of luck


----------



## texancoder01

*MAXIM Health*

IMHO---I would stay as far away as possible from Maxim Health.  I've been travel & remote coding for the past 3+ years, and I've heard absolutely NOTHING positive about Maxim Healthcare.   Just my opinion


----------



## kevbshields

Folks, most of these so-called assessments aren't worth the paper on which they're printed.  None are standardized, many are outdated by years, and frequently the people developing the answer key haven't coded in years.  Better yet, they are not based on sound coding, at least according to NCCI, CPT Assistant and/or Coding Clinic.

It saddens me that these remote companies continue to rely on their heavily flawed exams.  In my opinion, none of you want to work for a company that cannot even create a worthwhile, much less informative, coding assessment test.  If these remote companies had any real knowledge of assessing candidate knowledge and skill, they'd use the standardized tests available from the professional associations.  Hey, but I don't work with these companies . . . and there's a very good reason for that!


----------



## crittersitter

Thanks for all the great info.  I was really getting discouraged but I am happy to say I just landed a great remote coding job and the company didn't even give me a test.  They looked at my background, experience and CPC credentials (heck if you can pass the CPC you do know something about coding, don't you).  Glad to hear I wasn't loosing my mind!


----------



## vbuzaite

*Thanks*

Thanks for everyone being honest I thought it was just me going thru these emotions I have CPC and CCS-P and it always seems close but not good enough for them I was beginning to think I don't know what I am doing I have experience and I passed these 2 tests to get my credentials but I couldn't figure out what was I doing wrong. Some of the test questions were "questionable" I was like what are you trying here? Guidelines are guidelines so I followed them- still not good enough... I am still looking for full time remote work currently have part time remote- would love to get full time. Any advise or recommendation would be appreciated. Good luck to everyone and thanks again for sharing your experience. FYI Maxim health- what a joke!


----------



## ossierand

what company is that? if you don't mind me asking?
I have applied for every single remote company out there, I think and they all require that you would take 
a test. 
Best of luck


----------



## ossierand

what company is that? if you don't mind me asking?
I have applied for every single remote company out there, I think and they all require that you would take 
a test. 
Best of luck


----------



## crittersitter

ossierand said:


> what company is that? if you don't mind me asking?
> I have applied for every single remote company out there, I think and they all require that you would take
> a test.
> Best of luck



I don't know how often they hire but I just happened to see their posting the day it came out last month and applied right away.  It's UnitedHealth Care Group so they aren't a "remote coding company" per se but I was told they have about 90 remote coders and they specialize in ED coding.  They've been great so far and have good benefits to boot.  
Hang in there and good luck in your search!


----------



## dallas574

Any tips on the coding network test?


----------



## sprkysgirl

I am probably going to open up a can of worms here but I am personally fed up with employer tests that they require you to take. I am no longer going to do these and am hoping some more of you jump on the band wagon. Now with that being said here are my reasons:

1st they only tell you whether you passed or failed and don't give you a chance to rebuttal any wrong answers.

2nd who created these tests and are the people who check the test qualified enough to tell me that I am wrong?

3rd whenever there is a human factor we the coder should be able know what our score was and what areas we bombed in.

4th some of the questions on these tests have nothing to do with what they are hiring for so what sense does that make, if your hiring for a provider outpatient coder why are you testing me on ER? Stick to what you are hiring for!

5th some of these tests are long and can take many hours and we do not get paid for taking them, my time is worth money.

I could go on and on but I am no longer going to work for any company that requires these stupid tests, if my experience can't stand on it's own then I don't want to work for you.

enough said!! Tell me what you guys think?


----------



## kevbshields

I concur!

When I consulted and worked remotely, I probably took 30 or 40 of these.  I would cite _Coding Clinic_ and _CPT Assistant_ sometimes, because the question had been addressed there.  Do you know, one company indicated that it didn't "understand" what I meant by my citations.  And this is probably representative of how most of them go.

What you said pretty much summed up my feelings from years ago.  They haven't changed a bit.  If as much time were put into creating the test as requires to take it, I'd feel a little bit better.  As an educator, I can tell that's not the case with many of them.


----------



## kevbshields

Actually you do, three manuals full of them.


----------



## Hipoink

Many of us have failed these "tests" because we are giving up to date answers to out of date tests. Go figure!


----------

